# 2 dead chickens



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

So I have two reds, one wyandotte, and two silkies. Went in vacation for a few days. Left Wednesday night and got home Sunday night. Had my neighbor let them in and out while we were gone. Got home Sunday night and one silkie was dead and the wyandotte couldn't stand up. The wyandotte died last night. My second silkie isn't looking too good. Eating a little bit. But just doesn't look great. Two reds seem ok. Don't see any bugs or anything. What should I check for.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Silkies are young and not laying yet. All others are laying. None of them have laid in a week or two.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you sure they were getting water and let out of the coop? Has it been hot where your at ?


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Filled up their water jug the day we left and it was half full when we returned so they were definitely drinking. My neighbor is a stand up older guy who always let's them in/out when we're away. He left us a note on the door Sunday night before we got home to let us know one of them died. It's Florida so it's hot but its been hot for awhile. Been really rainy everyday.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Just scrambled up a couple eggs to take to the remaining three and the reds seem fine but te silkie tried running out of the coop and just fell over every time she tried to run. Finally made and ate some boiled corn and scrambled egg.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you given fresh water since being home ? Make sure the water container isn't green. Maybe give them some electrolyte or some sugar water. Have they been sneezing lately at all?


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Put out fresh water last night when we got home even though it normally last a week and a half to two weeks. Put out some Watered Gatorade with some sugar mixed in but none of them are interested.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The sugar in the Gatorade may be a bit much for them. Usually its one or the other. Sorry not much help. I hope the rest of your flock doesn't get sick.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Might look to your feed to see if it has drawn dampness and gotten moldy in any feeders or storage you could be using. Awful damp and warm weather we are having and this can cause feed to grow mold and create mycotoxins.


----------

